# qCube v2!



## qqwref (Jul 22, 2012)

For anyone who already uses qCube this should be a really cool update. Have fun!

Some cool new stuff:
- select any combination of puzzle (normal cube, Dazzler, etc.), event (single, marathon, 2x2-NxN relay), and color scheme
- option to check if puzzle is solved after every turn
- tracks best solve and best average of 5/12/100 (and you can hide the statistics if you want)
- pressing space should not actually scroll the page anymore

http://mzrg.com/js/qcube-v2.html

Of course, let me know if you find a bug or any weird behavior that looks unintentional... although if you use IE I probably won't bother fixing it, because screw IE.


----------



## jonlin (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow, nice.


----------



## Olji (Jul 22, 2012)

First solve and... I can't stop the timer with space like you did on the first version, using Google Chrome 20.0.1132.57 m.
But I like it, working properly on Chrome (aside from that bug) and all.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 22, 2012)

Olji said:


> First solve and... I can't stop the timer with space like you did on the first version, using Google Chrome 20.0.1132.57 m.
> But I like it, working properly on Chrome (aside from that bug) and all.


Should be fixed now. I also noticed that Chrome displays "0/undefined cubes", and that's fixed too.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 22, 2012)

It's working very well. Liking the update. :tu I'm getting pretty good at qCube. Almost on par with hi-games.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 22, 2012)

what does puzzle type: timer do?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 23, 2012)

Ooooooooooooooooooooh nice. Too bad I can't testp it because the p key doesnt worpk prpoperly on thips kpeyboard so pit always dpopes randomp z roptatpions in the middle of soplves.



vcuber13 said:


> what does puzzle type: timer do?



You can start and stop the timer at any time, so you can time algs and stuff.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah, timer is for timing algs and such.



ben1996123 said:


> Ooooooooooooooooooooh nice. Too bad I can't testp it because the p key doesnt worpk prpoperly on thips kpeyboard so pit always dpopes randomp z roptatpions in the middle of soplves.


waptp


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 23, 2012)

qqwref said:


> waptp



I'll propbably begetting a new one tomorrow though, so I will be able to test it then


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 26, 2012)

New keyboard so I've tested it now. I like the new stats  On relay mode going from 2x2 to NxN, the amount of cubes currently solved goes from 1 to n instead of 0 to n-1.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 27, 2012)

Not sure if you deliberately changed it, but could you add an option on minimal mode to only have 1 colour instead of 6 (like the original one)?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 27, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> New keyboard so I've tested it now. I like the new stats  On relay mode going from 2x2 to NxN, the amount of cubes currently solved goes from 1 to n instead of 0 to n-1.


I did that on purpose - it's a little more convenient (if it says 3/x you just did the 3x3x3). Consider it like it solves the 1x1x1 for you.



ben1996123 said:


> Not sure if you deliberately changed it, but could you add an option on minimal mode to only have 1 colour instead of 6 (like the original one)?


Just choose the gray color scheme


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 27, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Just choose the gray color scheme



Oh yeah didn't think of that :3


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 29, 2012)

on big cubes how do you guys set up your hand shifts?
for 4x4 ive been shifting to 12|32 for the centres and using mostly <r, U, F> and resetting and do E pairing. on 5x5 ive only done like 2 solves on hi games because i could really do the centres.

edit:
first qcube 5x5
3:30.791 
Best time: 3:30.791

1 2 | 2 1
390 moves at 1.85 moves/sec
Solves: 1

centres werent bad after first 2.5, gotten a bit used to it from 4x4.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 29, 2012)

4x4/5x5: 1 2 | 2 1
6x6/7x7: 2 3 | 3 2 for centers, then 1 3 | 3 1 and 1 2 | 2 1 for edges
8x8/9x9: 2 3 | 4 3 for centers, then 1 4 | 4 1 -> 1 3 | 3 1 -> 1 2 | 2 1 for edges
10x10/11x11: 2 3 | 5 4 for centers, edges follow the above pattern
Above 11x11 it gets harder


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 9, 2012)

In gray mode, r moves on 3x3 don't work properly on chrome.

H perm (updates after doing a rotation)


----------



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks, fixed.


----------



## brunovervoort (Aug 20, 2012)

Just managed to solve it  
2:11 for 3x3- sune+pll skip 
kinda complicated in the beginning but it looks really nice!


----------



## timeless (Dec 18, 2012)

does anyone know where to get this version


----------

